# Why Visa's take so long



## Murloc (Jun 5, 2012)

Visa granted today, my girlfriend is Filipino & took 9 months with no interview, we didn't hassle immigration with questions about when they would grant the visa. When i sent Michelle's visa application on her behalf from Australia i was amazed at how much paperwork there was for just this 1 application, consider how long it would take 1 case officer to look through it all & then consider that they would more than likely have 100's of applicants every month or perhaps every week, for this reason i accepted it will take a long time, 9 months in total. It was incredibly frustrating for both of us & tested the strength of our relationship, that i think is part of the reason immigration stretch out the processing time, there main concern is that the relationship is genuine. Considering all this i can understand it would be frustrating for immigration to receive hundreds of emails everyday from people seeking any information to give them some peace. I doubt they have the staff to just sit & answer so many emails. I think the CO's do a good job given their never ending work load. Having said that i think its a bad image for our Government to ignore any email from a potential immigrant. It would be in their best interest to give in depth information on their website explaining why it does take so long & explain exactly what the CO's do from day to day. This whole process is a very emotional one for everyone & i think Immigration need to acknowledge that & come up with a better way to keep us applicants informed. My dad was telling me about this guy on talkback radio who was in tears because of the stress of waiting with no answers. If every single applicant wrote a letter of complaint their would be 100's of letters every month going to Canberra & maybe it would achieve something.....or maybe not


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself. I think sending endless emails asking when your visa will be granted wont get you anywhere. On the other hand I understand people because like you said the immigration website has information all over the place that can be difficult to find. It's also at times not very clear as to what they exactly want and people are left with no option but to write or call. A better website could make things a lot smoother.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

It would also go a long way if they explained how its possible for some applicants to receive same day or same week grants while others take up to and over 2 years!

And I have to say I don't buy the "lets see if its genuine by making them wait." Because the waiting periods would be easiest for fakers. Who cares if you haven't seen your fake partner for 4 months? It's only when you ARE genuine that it matters and eats at you. 

And the reality is, distance and stress can kill relationships and it does... All the time. That doesn't mean they aren't real relationships that would have survived for life if the couple hadn't had to be separated for so long.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> It would also go a long way if they explained how its possible for some applicants to receive same day or same week grants while others take up to and over 2 years!
> 
> And I have to say I don't buy the "lets see if its genuine by making them wait." Because the waiting periods would be easiest for fakers. Who cares if you haven't seen your fake partner for 4 months? It's only when you ARE genuine that it matters and eats at you.
> 
> And the reality is, distance and stress can kill relationships and it does... All the time. That doesn't mean they aren't real relationships that would have survived for life if the couple hadn't had to be separated for so long.


Completely agree with you.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone send feedback and maybe they will change something?

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is what I wrote to them:
To whom it may concern,

I'm sure we can all agree that the partner visa program is one mired in strong emotions. I have one question that I would like an explanation for, and one suggestion I would like to make.

Firstly, I do not understand how it is possible that some partner visas are granted within hours or days of application while others wait for months and years. I know that all applications are unique, but it doesn't seem possible that checks that take months for some can be accomplished in hours for others. Even within a single Embassy, with similar applications, and with the same case officer, there can be processing-time discrepencies of months. It makes no sense without explanation and it leads to a lot of negative feelings. You should check out what people have to say about it on the forums... Applicants are sharing information and getting a scewed picture of what you do because you do not offer any visibility into the process.
Secondly, I would like to make a suggestion. The partner visa application process occurs in a black box currently. From the moment we get our acknowledgement letter to the moment the application is completed -- the only information we are given is that "it is processing." The word processing means nothing if it is applied this widely. 
Surely, it can be easily accomplished to give us some indication? A note in the file that says "gone for health/character checks?" An online system that lets you check the status of your application?
As instructed, I contacted the North America Services Center for information on the progress of my application. I did so once a month for the 5 months it took to process my application. Not once during that time was my file updated. Not once during this time was I contacted. I was told "it is processing, and processing times are currently 5-12 months." Therefore, I had no way of knowing whether I was still sitting in a stack waiting, or if I was getting a grant tomorrow. It made planning my life very, very difficult. It made my life uncertain and my stress levels high. I had to make life decisions without important information. 

So, my suggestion is more visibility. People on the forums figure case officers are picking names out of hats, playing online computer games, and generally wasting the thousands of dollars we paid for these applications. I am sure that this isn't true, but without some visibility into the process -- it's hard to refute. There seems to be no rhyme or reason behind the processing times. Some cases with hardly any evidence are getting through in weeks - and others with similar evidence are getting denied. Some complicated cases are put through in days, while straight forward cases are taking months. 

Thank you, and I sincerely hope that something is done to quiet the stresses and fears that so many applicants face. 

Respectfully,
_________________


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I doubt they'll ever do this. If we knew which part of it the application was stuck on, we'd be hounding them for MORE info on how to speed THAT up. For example... if you logged on, week after week, for a year, and saw nothing but "waiting on security check," you'd have questions about that, who to call from your country to try to speed it up, who to call in Australia to try to speed it up, etc. etc. If you see your medicals being referred are holding things up, you call to see if you can contact Global Health to try to speed them up, etc. Getting SOME information begets requests for MORE information, information which they can't give us (they can't tell us when our own countries are going to respond to security checks... they have no way of knowing), which requires additional personnel to field the questions and therefore additional money. In government (sadly) it often all comes down to that.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That said... I do agree with you guys that it is a cruel way to do things and think they should look into improving the process and finding a way to handle the additional requests for information that online tracking would provide.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> That said... I do agree with you guys that it is a cruel way to do things and think they should look into improving the process and finding a way to handle the additional requests for information that online tracking would provide.


Unfortunately this culture of limiting information and treating the client like they are a criminal has been around for many years. I applied for a PSV for my now wife in early 1989, it took the best part of 12 months to process. The worst thing is that it seems most of the problems in the Manila embassy are caused by Filipino nationals working for the embassy. I had it explained to me that Filipinos working in some other nations embassies have the opportunity after a number of years of being able to move as a permanent resident to that country, that possibility does not exist for Australia. It is not surprising then for people to feel resentful when endlessly issuing visas to others when they have to stay.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Murloc said:


> Visa granted today, my girlfriend is Filipino & took 9 months with no interview, we didn't hassle immigration with questions about when they would grant the visa. When i sent Michelle's visa application on her behalf from Australia i was amazed at how much paperwork there was for just this 1 application, consider how long it would take 1 case officer to look through it all & then consider that they would more than likely have 100's of applicants every month or perhaps every week, for this reason i accepted it will take a long time, 9 months in total. It was incredibly frustrating for both of us & tested the strength of our relationship, that i think is part of the reason immigration stretch out the processing time, there main concern is that the relationship is genuine. Considering all this i can understand it would be frustrating for immigration to receive hundreds of emails everyday from people seeking any information to give them some peace. I doubt they have the staff to just sit & answer so many emails. I think the CO's do a good job given their never ending work load. Having said that i think its a bad image for our Government to ignore any email from a potential immigrant. It would be in their best interest to give in depth information on their website explaining why it does take so long & explain exactly what the CO's do from day to day. This whole process is a very emotional one for everyone & i think Immigration need to acknowledge that & come up with a better way to keep us applicants informed. My dad was telling me about this guy on talkback radio who was in tears because of the stress of waiting with no answers. If every single applicant wrote a letter of complaint their would be 100's of letters every month going to Canberra & maybe it would achieve something.....or maybe not


I just wanted to say I really appreciate the depth of this post. The empathy and yet groundedness. I found it through search and wanted to reply.

Lately I've been having a really hard time with the waiting. I was relatively fine for the first, say, 7 months - I was nervous but not anxious. It's just getting to downright anxiety suddenly in month 8 now. My partner is a great support system but that does not change the fact that the situation is so painful.

I think if I knew 100% sure I was going to get the result I deserve, I would have no problem waiting years. I think it's the possibility of rejection for a long period of time that is terrifying. We have had to fight so many odds to be together (being dirt poor for a lot of the time which is exactly WHY we have no joint lease, Immigration... we lived in one-person housing or with family...) that the thought of starting over a third time is just terrifying. For the whole time we've been together we've always had a deadline when either of us would have to leave the other's country. We think we deserve a few years to prove what how good we can look on paper as well if we'd just be allowed to settle properly.

And I am terrified that we'll get rejected. I had no passion for Australia before I met my partner and I came here not interested in anything other than him. It was hard and I made it work. I understand I have a right to nothing here. But things are finally starting up for us now (partner is recovering from injury and back in training to start work again) and to be rejected now that we've finally been in one place long enough to start building together... we'd spend the next decade picking up each other's pieces, we'd be shattered. There's only so much discomfort a person can take - it wouldn't drive us apart but one can still hurt.

If Immigration would just give me a sign - am I being looked at? Why is it taking so long (I don't care why, I just want to know if it's our case in particular, because then I can emotionally prepare - or not, I don't know) and just... a sign that they realize how terrifying it is to have your life put in the hands of a stranger who inevitably comes with their own set of standards and expectations. It's terrifying. I wish they could find a way to soften that.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

(((((((((((((((Nelly)))))))))))))))))))))) I really wish I could give you a hug right now.  I've been feeling the same kind of daily anxiety and we're only at five months. Sigh. It's not just your case in particular, though - every time DIAC puts out new projected waiting times for 820 applications, the estimate goes up. Some are saying 15 months right now, others 18. So it is definitely NOT just you. I think you know that, and this post won't be any help at all - but man, I just want to do whatever I can to help you feel better. The waiting is SO damn hard.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Imagine how it feels after 15 months, then. I have no words to describe it.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I know. I can't even imagine.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

All I can suggest is just " Hang in" ! know how bad it feels but you will be together eventually.My wife and I often talk about how in this age of computers it still takes as long, or for some poor folks even longer, than the 12 plus months it took for her visa to be processed. 24 years ago!!Remember absence makes the heart grow fonder ( But it dosen't lessen the pain ;-) ) Good Luck


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

The absence might also destroy a relationship or grow the two apart and maybe make you think of factors that you haven't considered originally in the choice. 
Today I feel very negative...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aww, img, I know how you feel.  I'm very lucky to have a very dedicated, loving, patient fiance who is willing to wait as long as it takes... but it really, really tries our spirits having to be apart for so long.


----------



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> (((((((((((((((Nelly)))))))))))))))))))))) I really wish I could give you a hug right now.  I've been feeling the same kind of daily anxiety and we're only at five months. Sigh. It's not just your case in particular, though - every time DIAC puts out new projected waiting times for 820 applications, the estimate goes up. Some are saying 15 months right now, others 18. So it is definitely NOT just you. I think you know that, and this post won't be any help at all - but man, I just want to do whatever I can to help you feel better. The waiting is SO damn hard.


CG, where are you getting this information for around projected wait times... My heart just jumped in my throat!!!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> This is what I wrote to them:
> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I'm sure we can all agree that the partner visa program is one mired in strong emotions. I have one question that I would like an explanation for, and one suggestion I would like to make.
> ...


Wondering if you received a reply back to your letter?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

JustMarried2013 said:


> CG, where are you getting this information for around projected wait times... My heart just jumped in my throat!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance...


JustMarried... if you reread what I said, that's the wait time for 820s (and even then, only applicable to people who applied STRAIGHT to an 820 and didn't do PMV first). You applied for a 309, right? So that wait time is not at all applicable to you.

As to where I get the information - posts here and elsewhere from people who have talked directly to DIAC, as well as our resident migration agent here in the forum, Mark Northam.


----------



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks CG!


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

img68 said:


> The absence might also destroy a relationship or grow the two apart and maybe make you think of factors that you haven't considered originally in the choice.
> Today I feel very negative...


 i could not agree more, all the time apart, all the money that could have been spent in Australia once she is here, this is sending me to the wall financially, my money tree died a long time ago, and yes some times you think is it all worth while, and we haven't even started on the imm forms yet, still getting every thing sorted, but for me its a big gamble, one i think i will win in the end. and i know i could never love any one like i love her, so its just hang in there, and hope you dont have a break down , i do think its all rong and should be looked at, but of corse it wont be, Australians wanting to bring in a partner from over seas ,should have a quicker way than this, but it does not involve enough people ,so nothing will change ,except the fees.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

eleanor said:


> i could not agree more, all the time apart, all the money that could have been spent in Australia once she is here, this is sending me to the wall financially, my money tree died a long time ago, and yes some times you think is it all worth while, and we haven't even started on the imm forms yet, still getting every thing sorted, but for me its a big gamble, one i think i will win in the end. and i know i could never love any one like i love her, so its just hang in there, and hope you dont have a break down , i do think its all rong and should be looked at, but of corse it wont be, Australians wanting to bring in a partner from over seas ,should have a quicker way than this, but it does not involve enough people ,so nothing will change ,except the fees.


Well said Eleanor.The huge amount of time, effort and money that is required just to be with someone you love is daunting, but I can assure you it is worth it in the end.I agree with you that it is a gamble, but then what in life isn't? This forum and it's members are an invaluable source of information and solace for those going through the trial of trying to bring their loved one to Australia. Imagine what it was like in the 1980's when when myself and my friends married "foreigners" as they were called then.
There was no internet, no emails, no skype, no facebook, to communicate you wrote a letter, it took about 3 weeks before you received a reply.If you needed to communicate urgently phone calls were the equivalent of $5 a minute, that's assuming there was a phone close to where your partner lived.
All we had was the company of fellow suffers and a beer to cry into.
Of course it's wrong that it takes so long for visas to be issued, but the processing times are clearly stated on the Australian Embassy's website in the relevant country so they should come as no surprise to anyone.
The stress on people does take its toll, but if waiting for the visa is the greatest stress you relationship ever faces you will be lucky.
I was among a loose group of 6 Australians to bring partners to Australia on PMVs. All of us suffered the the anguish of separation and the endless delays but we persevered and of those 6 couples, 5 of us are still married after 25 odd years.That's a better success rate than any group of Australians marrying Australians!


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Well said Eleanor.The huge amount of time, effort and money that is required just to be with someone you love is daunting, but I can assure you it is worth it in the end.I agree with you that it is a gamble, but then what in life isn't? This forum and it's members are an invaluable source of information and solace for those going through the trial of trying to bring their loved one to Australia. Imagine what it was like in the 1980's when when myself and my friends married "foreigners" as they were called then.
> There was no internet, no emails, no skype, no facebook, to communicate you wrote a letter, it took about 3 weeks before you received a reply.If you needed to communicate urgently phone calls were the equivalent of $5 a minute, that's assuming there was a phone close to where your partner lived.
> All we had was the company of fellow suffers and a beer to cry into.
> Of course it's wrong that it takes so long for visas to be issued, but the processing times are clearly stated on the Australian Embassy's website in the relevant country so they should come as no surprise to anyone.
> ...


yes it must have been hard in those days,i often think back to what it must have been like before air flight, when communication was by letter,and took 3,to 6 months ,to arrive, immigration has all ways been a struggle, and 25 years of marriage , well done, that is one of my biggest concern,and it is what frustrates me so much, i will never make the distance now, i am 61, fell in love very late in life at 58,we have been at this now for 3 and a half years,just collecting all the requirements needed, and the money i have paid to get it, please dont ask,its to embarrassing but its not about money its about love in the end. and at my age every day apart is a day we will never be together, if i had more time it would be a bit easier i think, we often joke and say that she will have to push me down the isle in a wheel chair, and visit me in a nursing home, if its a strait forward immi process then its ok, but a complicated one like hers is so hard almost imposable at times, i cant help feeling it should be simplified down a bit .


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

like insted of having to get a marriage annulment that takes so much time and money, documents from this and that, people live out of wedlock in australia ,dont they know that yet, if you can prove you are of good character, not a terrorist,a decent living human being ,willing to work, live by australian law, then that should be good enough in my opinion, far to much emphasis on trying to prove you are in a genuine relation ship, you have to prove all the wrong things.


----------

